
Oregon DOJ has a new surveillance tool - ArtDev
http://www.bendbulletin.com/localstate/4218062-151/aclu-slams-oregon-doj-for-ignoring-free-speech?referrer=google.com
======
ArtDev
"An investigator — who remains on paid leave — was trying out a new
surveillance tool Sept. 29 that allows law enforcement to pinpoint within
meters the location of social media users when they fire off a Tweet or
Facebook post that’s set to public view. "

------
joeblow9999
I can geolocate you too if you include your location in your tweets. duh.

